
Billions of air pollution particles found in hearts of city dwellers - richardhod
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2019/jul/12/billions-of-air-pollution-particles-found-in-hearts-of-city-dwellers
======
richardhod
Original paper

[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S001393511...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0013935119303640)

Combustion- and friction-derived magnetic air pollution nanoparticles in human
hearts

